# K&N Cold Air Intake Performance Kit



## StuGoTs (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here, and I wanted to see if anyone is running a K&N Cold Air Intake Kit part number 57-6014, which is equilivant to part number 63-6014 (non-California Emissions approved kit) on their Pathfinders. If so, what has been the average increase in your MPG? I'm thinking about buying the kit and don't want to waste the $326 dollars.

My neighbor has a '05 Jeep Liberty 4x4 3.7L and he went from 17 MPG TO 21MPG. 

I have a 2006 Pathfinder SE 4X4, right now I get about 19.2 MPG driving foothill terrian in California using Medium Grade Unleaded Gas. The only modification I've done so far is I replaced the stock Air Filter to a K&N Air Filter and left the normal OEM Air intake housing.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

19.2 is good!! 

The CAI's in my experience do not increase mileage...just intake noise.....


----------



## StuGoTs (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, I would have thought that the CAI would increase MPG.


----------



## BMXPath (May 19, 2007)

I installed the K&N 57-6014 on my '05 PFinder 2WD at the beginning of this year. It sounds great, but that is about as far as it goes.

I have seen no increase in gas mileage, muiltiple road trips show no noticeable increase in gas mileage.

I dont have any significant performance increases either. Previous to installing the K&N kit my best 1/4 et was a 15.30 @88.90mph. After installing the kit, my best time was a 15.28 @ 89.52. FYI, it was 5 degrees colder outside with 33% less humidity on the night I ran it with the kit.

BTW, cant believe how much the price has gone up. I paid about $215 for mine in January.


----------



## StuGoTs (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up BMX!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

BMXPath said:


> I installed the K&N 57-6014 on my '05 PFinder 2WD at the beginning of this year. It sounds great, but that is about as far as it goes.
> 
> I have seen no increase in gas mileage, muiltiple road trips show no noticeable increase in gas mileage.
> 
> ...


Isn't the 57 series built for mostly highway/freeway use. When you compare the 57 and 77 series, the powerband is different.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

a cold air intake just put more air into the combustion chamber.

simple physics... the colder something is, the slower the atoms move, the more compact they get. the more you can fit in an enclosed space.

cold air just puts more air in where hot air didn't fit.
it's actually a way of being able to put more fuel into the chamber...but that doesn't happen til you accutely tune the injectors. very accutely.

some ppl think CAI's are to cool the engine...
it's not.

cold air, or hot air... you're still mixing it with fuel, and lighting it on fire in an enclosed space... simple bomb.
the exhaust is still the same temp i believe...
but to prove that would require knowledge of chemical reactionary outputs.
by that i mean, what temp differences there are after the combustion.

either way... it doesn't cool the engine, only coolant and metal parts that distribute heat quicker do that. the air still only enters and exits the combustion chamber.

it's doesn't change the amount of fuel your ecu puts in the chamber though.
taking weight off the car would though.
less Work needed to move it.

tell you the truth... i'm not quite sure what changes gas mileage without decreasing it due to larger injectors.

personally i sometimes think gas mileage is all the car manufactures in cahootes with the oil companies... you buy more expensive car for the thrill of the ride, not the money it saves you. they profit from the car, they profit from the gas, they profit from the aftermarkets.

but notice how when all of a sudden you want an electric car it gets expensive again?


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

someone correct me though..
i'd actually really like to understand what brings better gas mileage in a car besides the injectors.

sides opening up your intake and exhaust... that would in turn, give more wheel revolutions for the same amount of fuel....
but doing that, you're just making your car run more lean, less fuel would do the same thing but then you need that to push mass.

so.. less fuel need for less mass..
hence a 45mpg CRX.


----------



## BMXPath (May 19, 2007)

NPath said:


> Isn't the 57 series built for mostly highway/freeway use. When you compare the 57 and 77 series, the powerband is different.


Good question. 

K&N lists both the 57 and 77 series as having "...more usable power and acceleration throughout the engine's rpm range."
I think the 77 series is more of a show piece since it is polished aluminum and is said to be "built for performance and show", whereas the 57 is listed as "ultimate performance".
As for the powerband difference, the 57 series starts about 3700 rpm. The 77 series starts at about 3000. Both have steady increases from there on. 

Btw, this was all from the K&N website.

Whether either were built for highway or freeway use or not, I should have seen a noticeable difference at the drag strip. I certainly ran my P-Finder thru the engines full "rpm range".


----------



## StuGoTs (Jun 20, 2008)

*Installed K&N CAI Kit 57-6014*

Everyone,

I installed the kit about a week ago now, and the our 06 Pathy SE (4WD) has had a improvement in gas mileage: increase of 2-3 MPG CITY, and 4-5 MPG HWY. Basically went from 17.8 MPG CITY to 20 MPG CITY, AND from 19.3MPG HWY to 23 - 24 MPG on HWY now. 

Total cost for Kit was $326 through Kragen Auto Parts Online. Should have that paid for itself very shortly.

By the way, the Pathy is a lot more responsive too when hitting the throttle.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

StuGoTs said:


> Wow, I would have thought that the CAI would increase MPG.


A K&N will for sure increase performance and mpgs when you get into the 5000 - 6000 engine rpm range, your mpg at those rpms will likely increase from 2 mpg to a solid 2.05 or even a 2.1 mpg's...


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

BMXPath said:


> Good question.
> 
> K&N lists both the 57 and 77 series as having "...more usable power and acceleration throughout the engine's rpm range."
> I think the 77 series is more of a show piece since it is polished aluminum and is said to be "built for performance and show", whereas the 57 is listed as "ultimate performance".
> ...


From what I understand, the 77 series seems to give more performance than the 57 series... in the city. 

I've noticed in the graph charts, from what I can remember, the 77 series provides more HP almost immediately after start up from a stop. Whereas the 57 series, you don't notice any HP till you reach about 4500RPM? 

So, what I'm saying is, to my understanding of the comparison charts, if you do a lot of highway/freeway driving, the 57 series would be the best. If you do a lot of city driving and a bit of highway, then the 77 series is best.


----------



## fasttimesNY (Apr 11, 2010)

I have the same K&N also and love it, I could have found it a little cheaper on ebay, but I wanted a valid warranty so I got it at here. K&N 63-6014, or you can try one of the vendors on the forum here, you can usually find a good deal that way as well. This was very easy to install and I love it.


----------



## soul_Less (Mar 12, 2010)

Cold Air Intakes (CAI's) really only let the engine breathe and sound a little better, and dont really add a substantial amount of horsepower if that.
If it does add some horsepower, its usually in a higher powerband. Although together with an aftermarket exhaust, you'll be able to feel appreciable power when you step on the gas..

I also wouldnt suggest running the K&N filter in a dusty area, itll just stick the the oil filter in a couple of days. For that, i suggest the Amsoil dry filter, it made to fit with the K&N intake tube, oil-less but its still reusable, and at least you wont have to keep buying recharge kits.
And if you want better fuel mileage, the one true way to change it is to change your driving style.


----------



## 67mike (Aug 13, 2007)

You have a K&N filter.

I am not sure if there are any factory silencers in your pathy's intake, but other than removing those, I would stick with what you have.


----------



## 67mike (Aug 13, 2007)

StuGoTs said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I installed the kit about a week ago now, and the our 06 Pathy SE (4WD) has had a improvement in gas mileage: increase of 2-3 MPG CITY, and 4-5 MPG HWY. Basically went from 17.8 MPG CITY to 20 MPG CITY, AND from 19.3MPG HWY to 23 - 24 MPG on HWY now.
> 
> ...


I find this VERY hard to believe.

Unless the factory intake has very restrictive silencer......it is inconceivable to gain that much...especially when you consider the HP increase it gave you is about equal to removing the front floormats (1/4 mile drag race time reducions). I think it might sound louder when you open the throttle, and you "mentally feel" it is faster.:wtf:


----------



## astigracing (Jul 15, 2010)

More air (cold or hot) = better compression stroke = less work for the vehicle = better mpg and more power.

However, the CAI will not pay for itself if you have worn out plugs, low grade fuel, high mileage or very tired engine.

Pretend Kobe Bryant is the CAI. The Lakers would not have won without supporting cast... Intake systems also needs supporting cast to do its MAIN function.


----------

